# Lance v. Conty - I officially don't care anymore



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Will both sides _please shut up_. You don't like each other. We get it. * We don't care anymore*. 

I am getting crankier than Cadel Evans facing a microphone if I have to read one more- "we can't think of anything else to write, let's flog the dead horse some more" Lance/Conty story. 

The horse is deceased. He is no more.

IMHO, every story and thread on this ends up making the reader/participants worse off. 

Join me, just say no!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Amen, bro. I didn't give a flying f&ck before and I REALLY don't give one now.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

i agree. actually I was going to rant when i just glanced and saw the Lance vs Conti thread title. was pleased to see it actually said dont care any more.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*.....*


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

123456


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Has anyone said "I like turtles?" 

Cause I ... um ... like turtles


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I like where this thread is going.


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree. Who the hell cares. Besides, why let such trivial matters spoil the race for you. I just watched and enjoyed it. What goes on amongst the riders is their business...period!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it's still important that the Lance fans understand what douches they are.







j/k don't have a cow!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

jptaylorsg said:


> Has anyone said "I like turtles?"
> 
> Cause I ... um ... like turtles


Well yeah, Turtles are like Jens Voigt- everyone likes them. 

:thumbsup: 

/helps turtles cross the road on training rides


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

pretender said:


> I think it's still important that the Lance fans understand what douches they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But do you love turtles and Jen Voigt?


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

turtle soup, ftw!


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

That Dilbert cartoon is actually pretty twisted...I like it.

Actually in Chinese lingo, calling a married guy a turtle is calling him a cuckold, so I guess that's not good. 

Agreed, let the Lance v. Alberto thing die...it's so July 27, 2009.


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

gegarrenton said:


>


Is that a new tour..The Tour de China perhaps.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Description of 90% of of LA/AC bashing that goes on.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Yup. Back to the Lounge with me, where all the normal people hang out. 

Can't stand no mo of this [email protected]


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

The more they open their mouths, the more petty and childish they sound. Can't they be suspended for whineging so much?

That is my use of "British" for the day.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Yup. Back to the Lounge with me, where all the normal people hang out.
> 
> Can't stand no mo of this [email protected]


Alas, there is a thread there too.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> Alas, there is a thread there too.



I know!

And I _posted_ in it too. 

But I posted something about naked ping pong. So it doesn't count.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Lance yaps all Tour long.

Contador says one thing.

Lance fans: "Oh God, I'm so tired of the back-and-forth!"

LOL.

Plus, the best way to say I don't care is to start talking about how you don't care.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> Lance yaps all Tour long.
> 
> Contador says one thing.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my thoughts too.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> Lance yaps all Tour long.
> 
> Contador says one thing.
> 
> ...


Nice try. But Fail.

Do you like Turtles?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I heart turtles. 

There's no "I" in turtles. 

Otherwise they would be tirtles. 

So I heart turtles.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

SilasCL said:


> Yeah, my thoughts too.


Cool, join the Fail train- plenty of good seats available. Do you like turtles?


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Will both sides _please shut up_. You don't like each other. We get it. * We don't care anymore*.
> 
> I am getting crankier than Cadel Evans facing a microphone if I have to read one more- "we can't think of anything else to write, let's flog the dead horse some more" Lance/Conty story.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring bad news, but we're still talking about Lemond and Hinaut. You've got at least fifteen years of hearing more of this, and we're only on the first switchback. Next year, the topic will require its own dedicated forum.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

il sogno said:


> I heart turtles.
> 
> There's no "I" in turtles.
> 
> ...


Jens Voigt probably loves turtles, cause he's awesome.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Speaking of epic fail.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> Speaking of epic fail.


LOL!

Suit Fail. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> Jens Voigt probably loves turtles, cause he's awesome.


I would hate to see turtles leave the peloton. Wait... wrong thread!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> Lance yaps all Tour long.
> 
> Contador says one thing.
> 
> ...




There's been some really enjoyable people in here, and some...not so much. Kaythxbye. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

il sogno said:


> I would hate to see turtles leave the peloton. Wait... wrong thread!


Turtles will never leave the peloton.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Know what cooler than threads about Armstrong v. Conty-- everything!

But certainly this picture below. Sweet Mullet + Giant Turtle = Epic Win.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Curiously, a little farther down on the google image search for "sadistic hippophilic necrophile," this image appeared:


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I didn't see any turtles the whole tour, only snails.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

ping771 said:


> Actually in Chinese lingo, calling a married guy a turtle is calling him a cuckold, so I guess that's not good.


Perhaps you missed this...


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

Coolhand said:


> But do you love turtles and Jen Voigt?


I want you to know, in all seriousness, that on my Sunday tandem ride we stopped and my wife picked up a turtle that was in the middle of the road. It hissed and snapped at her. Then, Sunday night, I ordered a "What would Jens do?" t-shirt and bumper sticker.

/where's my prize?
//and just for the record, I think Lance is a dick.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> Jens Voigt probably loves turtles, cause he's awesome.


There's no "ich" in Jens Voigt!


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

jorgy said:


> Perhaps you missed this...


So awesome. I'm starting a Ska band and calling it Zombie Kid Likes Turtles


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

jd3 said:


> I didn't see any turtles the whole tour, only snails.


Those were just French starter turtles. . .


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

We should have a thread about all the ways that Garmin is the BEST team in the pro peloton.

Simply the best.

Far more interesting subject.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Coolhand said:


> Will both sides _please shut up_. You don't like each other. We get it. * We don't care anymore*.
> 
> I am getting crankier than Cadel Evans facing a microphone if I have to read one more- "we can't think of anything else to write, let's flog the dead horse some more" Lance/Conty story.
> 
> ...


You can state your opinion, but asking others to shut up implies you are being forced to read posts and/or you are somehow being harmed by said posts. I think there is enough bandwidth on this site to cover all the Lance v. Conty threads. 

May I suggest you stop reading them as opposed to yelling at others to shut up. At least this is what any fair minded turtle would do.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

off to teh lownje. Naked Pingpong? Kowde?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Tschai said:


> You can state your opinion, but asking others to shut up implies you are being forced to read posts and/or you are somehow being harmed by said posts. I think there is enough bandwidth on this site to cover all the Lance v. Conty threads.
> 
> May I suggest you stop reading them as opposed to yelling at others to shut up. At least this is what any fair minded turtle would do.


Lighten up, Francis


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

godot said:


> Lighten up, Francis


Your lighten up Francis comment implies you are the one in need of lightening up. So lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> Lance yaps all Tour long.
> 
> Contador says one thing.
> 
> ...


my sentiments exactly. saw how one of them lance fans got his panties in a bunch in this thread? hah!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Tschai said:


> Your lighten up Francis comment implies you are the one in need of lightening up. So lighten up, Francis.


It was a joke, sorry if it was bad one.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

This thread is killing me.

Awesomeness at every turn.





crapIjustspilledMerlotonmyshorts


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Kram said:


> off to teh lownje. Naked Pingpong? *Kowde*?




Why should you care? You're not coming to the oeh hillclimb in August anyway.

No chicky leg for _yoooo_!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> We should have a thread about all the ways that Garmin is the BEST team in the pro peloton.
> 
> Simply the best.
> 
> Far more interesting subject.



Couldn't let this slide by unappreciated. 



Btw, are you still fat?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

You really know how to hurt a guy, don't you? Here's a song JUST FOR YOU!
<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AQaCy2lgb0I&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>
Smoochies!:wink:


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

godot said:


> It was a joke...


Me too.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

godot said:


> It was a joke, *sorry if it was bad one*.



No way.


It's a _classic._ Borrowed it from the illustrious Miss Vonteity once myself. But it should never, ever be lost to the RBR annals of fabulousness.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Tschai said:


> Me too.



Group hug!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

This is very lownjesque (wait. Is that a word?).


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Kram said:


> You really know how to hurt a guy, don't you? Here's a song JUST FOR YOU!
> <object width="425" height="344">
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! 

Jimminy. I feel like I just fell into a wormhole to 1980-something.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Couldn't let this slide by unappreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, are you still fat?


I got a letter in the mail today from the Highways Department.

Seems I am now required to pre-register before I drive on any of the province's highways.

Some nonsense about weight restrictions.


Umm, ..................


Yeah.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Kram said:


> This is very lownjesque (wait. Is that a word?).



It looks like a word to me. 

But that could be because I've had nothing to eat all day except a few crackers (work, you know...) and now I'm on Merlot number one.

Oh. My. Gawsh.

Drunk poasting.


----------



## TReiner (Mar 21, 2009)

all of you should just admit that if Lance/Contador put out a major man-on-man porno that starts with "Dude, I was so pissed that you sprinted ahead, but now I'm just hurt, so hold me...", you'd all buy it, watch it and comment on it for years to come. and you'd all claim to be straight too.

yeah, right


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> I got a letter in the mail today from the Highways Department.
> 
> Seems I am now required to pre-register before I drive on any of the province's highways.
> 
> ...



Cool.

I won't be alone in my grupetto attaque of Mont Tyee. We can attach a tandem bunjee to BigBill's seatpost. He laid down the gauntlet saying he's "this year's Argentius." 

Too bad Arg won't be there to show us all how a hillclimb is really done. Skinny little effer. I hate him.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I had off today (nanynanynana!!!). I a) rode 30 hilly miles b) cut teh grass c) drank 2 beers (in that exact order.) Not drunk poasting. Yet. Oh. I had keylime pie ice cream in a waffle cone. It is to die for. And I shaved my legs. Sorry you won't be able to see their awesomeness. Hah!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Kram said:


> I had off today (nanynanynana!!!). I a) rode 30 hilly miles b) cut teh grass c) drank 2 beers (in that exact order.) Not drunk poasting. Yet. Oh. I had keylime pie ice cream in a waffle cone. It is to die for. And I shaved my legs. *Sorry you won't be able to see their awesomeness. Hah*!



Who needs to see your legs when I get to look at mine every time I ride my bike?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Cool.
> 
> I won't be alone in my grupetto attaque of Mont Tyee. We can attach a tandem bunjee to BigBill's seatpost. He laid down the gauntlet saying he's "this year's Argentius."
> 
> Too bad Arg won't be there to show us all how a hillclimb is really done. Skinny little effer. I hate him.



Well,

I do remember BigBill saying something not long ago about his Lounge Kit not fitting him anymore as he had lost so much weight.

And yet, there was a piccie over the weekend wherein I noticed that the same Mr. BigBill's Lounge Kit looked to be a "perfect" fit.

That is a good sign.


----------



## slopenutz (Jan 29, 2009)

Hopefully Lance hasn't turned into...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> Well,
> 
> I do remember BigBill saying something not long ago about his Lounge Kit not fitting him anymore as he had lost so much weight.
> 
> ...



No it is is _not_. 

I need someone to drag my sorry @ss up that mountain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> No it is is _not_.
> 
> I need someone to drag my sorry @ss up that mountain.


Take heart!

It just means he won't be as fast as planned.

Now it will be all low end torque.

All the better to tow us up the mountain.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Btw, are you still fat?


I am! Do I get a prize? How about a giant hampster cage with a generator that I can connect to my TV :idea:

(damn middle age free falling metabolism  )


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

This thread is really weird!  I thought it was a I love lance I hate Lance I love Contador I hate Contador thread but it's like being a fly on the wall of some out of shape buddies up north somewhere. I wanted to post something about how I'm really not a Lance fan even though I think he's great but sometimes I hate him and Contador shouldn't talk bad about him because next year the curse of Armstrong will reign down upon him but with all this chit-chat, I forgot something very,very,very important I wanted to say. Even though I'm not really saying it. I'm actually thinking it and then writing it down so that's for sure not saying anything!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

cheddarlove said:


> This thread is really weird!  I thought it was a I love lance I hate Lance I love Contador I hate Contador thread but it's like being a fly on the wall of some out of shape buddies up north somewhere. I wanted to post something about how I'm really not a Lance fan even though I think he's great but sometimes I hate him and Contador shouldn't talk bad about him because next year the curse of Armstrong will reign down upon him but with all this chit-chat, I forgot something very,very,very important I wanted to say. Even though I'm not really saying it. I'm actually thinking it and then writing it down so that's for sure not saying anything!


Uh oh, you better quickly state your great affection for turtles or Coolhand may smite your post.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I like girdles!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Tschai said:


> You can state your opinion, but asking others to shut up implies you are being forced to read posts and/or you are somehow being harmed by said posts. I think there is enough bandwidth on this site to cover all the Lance v. Conty threads.
> 
> May I suggest you stop reading them as opposed to yelling at others to shut up. At least this is what any fair minded turtle would do.


Reading Fail. It was directed at Armstrong and Conty's incessant yapping at each other. Post all you want on the topic- we have 4-5 threads going so there is plenty of room to do so. IMHO, its dead horse beating at this point.

And now you know, and knowing is half the battle!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

It's the internetz, everything must be discussed at length and lead to insults and banning and crying.

I pick, Alberto Contador.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> We should have a thread about all the ways that Garmin is the BEST team in the pro peloton.
> 
> Simply the best.
> 
> Far more interesting subject.


LOL- we will have to get more powerful servers. . .


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

cheddarlove said:


> I like girdles!


Close enough. . .


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Everythings coming up Milhouse!*



uzziefly said:


> It's the internetz, everything must be discussed at length and lead to insults and banning and crying.
> 
> I pick, Alberto Contador.


I pick Jens Voigt. And turtles.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll care again in July 2010.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

cheddarlove said:


> This thread is really weird!  I thought it was a I love lance I hate Lance I love Contador I hate Contador thread but it's like being a fly on the wall of some out of shape buddies up north somewhere. I wanted to post something about how I'm really not a Lance fan even though I think he's great but sometimes I hate him and Contador shouldn't talk bad about him because next year the curse of Armstrong will reign down upon him but with all this chit-chat, I forgot something very,very,very important I wanted to say. Even though I'm not really saying it. I'm actually thinking it and then writing it down so that's for sure not saying anything!


It's the power of the turtle that has brought you to this sad, sorry state. 

Do not mock the turtle.

Do not look directly at the turtle. 

Feed the turtle.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Will both sides _please shut up_. You don't like each other. We get it. * We don't care anymore*.
> 
> I am getting crankier than Cadel Evans facing a microphone if I have to read one more- "we can't think of anything else to write, let's flog the dead horse some more" Lance/Conty story.
> 
> ...


I say let it continue. Any discourse which aggrivates the self-righteous and petulant and makes them act even more child like only exposes them more.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

RkFast said:


> I say let it continue. Any discourse which aggrivates the self-righteous and petulant and makes them act even more child like only _*exposes *_them more.


 - wrong forum. Cover you eyes little turtle, the bad man will go away soon :wink:


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

First doping, now huge clashing egos in professional cycling. What has become of the sport?


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Turtles for LiveStrong.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

This forum needs this thread to be bumped

my next bike:


----------

